# Catfish chunks



## JGDean (May 1, 2007)

I just bought some catfish chunks and they are thawing. Suggestions on what to do with them?


----------



## Half Baked (May 1, 2007)

Fry them up with some hushpuppies, make some coleslaw and potato salad....mmmm.


----------



## StirBlue (May 2, 2007)

They call them catfish nuggets here.  I just toss them to coat in seasoned cornmeal.  Or you can use a commerical brand in the seafood dept of the store for deep frying fish.  Then deep fry until light brown (fish cooks very quickly).  

I have not tried the recipe for cooking them in boiling water.  It says to drop them into boiling water for a minute or two.  But I have microwaved catfish nuggets and added them to a seafood salad.  That will preserve the fishy flavor if you like it.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 2, 2007)

You could also do an equal parts beer and flour, mix, let set on counter for a couple hours, coat, then deep fry.  Salt and pepper right after they come out.

Or you could make salt and pepper catfish - which is just as it seems, a breading with a little too much salt and a LOT too much pepper.  The fish is rather bland so the coating makes up for it.


----------

